# lamb's canyon caution



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

Just got down from lamb's canyon after getting towed out of the creek. Me and 4 other trucks and suvs slid off. Sections of the road are solid ice. I recommend chaining up at the bottom. Save yourself a 200 dollar tow bill!


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks, coydogg. You saved me some trouble I really didn't need.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Lambs canyon is one of the most dangerous canyons arround especially if you combine speed with it. I try and stay out of it but if you do go in I don't think you can drive slow enough. I think I see a vehicle in the creek everytime I go in that canyon.


----------



## sk1 (Apr 7, 2013)

i recommend chains.

two years ago i went in. i hunted the morning first snow of the year, beautiful day. came out around 3pm and much of the snow had melted in the sun then froze quickly as it got shaded because of the pines.

i was going like 2mph and could barely stay on the road. finally i started my slide to the creek and could not stop. i had enough time to try and let go of the breaks and turn out of it, pump the breaks, hold the breaks, i even put it in reverse and 4 wheel drive. i still went in and was on 3 wheels with the bumper buried in the creek. another truck tried to pull me out not a chance. finally we decided if i could get the bumper out of the dirt i had 20 yards to blast through the brush and shoot onto the road. long story short i made it.

now people see me hike 2 miles up the road before cutting in and stare at me as they drive by. i know im working harder but my two legs are going to get me back out, love to hunt the canyon, hate to drive it late season


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

By far one of the gnarliest canyons. Every year I see vehicles on their roofs in the creek. I dont know what it is about that canyon, but it stays cold. It could be 60 degrees out and that road will still be frozen.


----------



## cc6565 (Feb 6, 2012)

I was up there sat and came around a corner and had to stop because an suv was sliding off. I jumped out as their front tire was off and jumped on the back as it was going over and stopped it from going over.The driver got out and got on the back so I could hook up to him and pull him out. It was crazy!


----------



## lunkerjunker (Aug 8, 2011)

It's actually much steeper than it seems when your going up.


----------

